# 94 sentra automatic seat belts



## dgwattle (Oct 12, 2004)

I just replaced the front passenger side door on my 94 nissan sentra. Now the power seat belt on that side will not work. The power mirrors are working so I don't think it's an electrical problem. Is there a sensor somewhere that i'm not aware of? 

Thanks.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*HUM*



dgwattle said:


> I just replaced the front passenger side door on my 94 nissan sentra. Now the power seat belt on that side will not work. The power mirrors are working so I don't think it's an electrical problem. Is there a sensor somewhere that i'm not aware of?
> 
> Thanks.


I replaced the Driver side door,,,, didnt have a problem. There shouldnt be a wire in the door for the belt "choker" but there is that nubb that must be depressed for the light (on console) to come on and off.... just check to make sure it didnt get damaged during the door installation


----------



## dgwattle (Oct 12, 2004)

jakehale said:


> I replaced the Driver side door,,,, didnt have a problem. There shouldnt be a wire in the door for the belt "choker" but there is that nubb that must be depressed for the light (on console) to come on and off.... just check to make sure it didnt get damaged during the door installation



I checked the nobb. It's working well, still cutting the light on and off. I'm not sure if there is another sensor for the seat belt. When I press the nobb on the drivers side (which works) it does not activate the seat belt, but closing the door does.


----------



## Nau (Dec 19, 2004)

Do power locks/windows work fine?

I got an impression that the belt is activated when the latch is shut, but it also could be ANOTHER knob below mirrow. I'll get back home from work, check on that and let you know. I presume you hooked up all the wires, right?


----------



## dgwattle (Oct 12, 2004)

I only have power mirrors and seat belts. The mirror is working. I think there is a button or something inside the box that latches when door is closed that is not getting activated. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nau (Dec 19, 2004)

dgwattle said:


> I only have power mirrors and seat belts. The mirror is working. I think there is a button or something inside the box that latches when door is closed that is not getting activated. Thanks for the help.


So your driver door belts work just fine?

First of, they are activated only when the key is in ON position, so make sure you check belts with the key is in ON. Then, on my '92 Sentra GXE belt fastens/unfastens when the latch is closed/open. Ichecked that with the door open, pushed the latch with another key, and voila, seatbelt goes. So there are no knobs on the body frame to control them. But again, my car is all power, and I got quite a bit of wires inside the door. I would think you should also have some wires coming to the door, make sure you hooked it up nice and tight. If you driver door doesn't work, I would check on the SB box, located under the sentral console.
Let me know if you have any other q.

G-L


----------



## dgwattle (Oct 12, 2004)

Problem solved. No loose wires or connections. The pillar got pushed in a little from the accident which when door closed was preventing the latch from being pushed over far enough to activate the seat belt.


----------

